# La grosse frayeur (powered by eBay)



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2006)

J'avais mis en vente mon MacBook Pro sur eBay gr&#226;ce &#224; l'excellentissime GarageSale 
Un prmier contact: le mec habiterait en Angleterre et il faudrait que j'envoie l'ordi &#224; sa soeur au Nigeria :mouais: Tentative d'arnaque classique, j'annule la vente et le remets en vente sur la France uniquement. 
Un acheteur potentiel prend contact avec moi. Poli, courtois, int&#233;ress&#233; par le mac, etc...  Il choisit l'option d'achat imm&#233;diat et me demande un paiement en contre-remboursement :
Pas de bol, La Poste garantit le contre-rembouorsement jusqu'&#224; 450&#8364;  Et chronospost ne fait plus le contre-remboursement pour les particuliers  
Du coup, un &#233;change en main propre est organis&#233;. Il me pr&#233;sente un ch&#232;que, je lui demande une pi&#232;ce d'identit&#233; que je prends en photo avec W810i  et appelle sa banque (qui aime le jaune, les peluches, et les cyclistes qui aiment le jaune et les peluches de lionceaux  ) pour v&#233;rifier la solvabilit&#233; de la transaction. Service de plateau d'appel classique "nous souhaitons parler &#224; notre client", il prend le combin&#233; et fait style que tout est OK. J'avais &#233;galement v&#233;rifi&#233; son adresse et num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe pr&#233;alablement &#224; cette rencontre.
La transaction a lieu. 

Une demi-heure plus tard je re&#231;ois un message "Bonjour, je suis Mme Flouz de la banque KBK  , ne faites pas d'&#233;change, c'est un escroc"  :afraid:

Les bras m'en tombent, moral dans les chaussetes, plus de mac pour le boulot, et pas de quoi en racheter un. :hein:  

Panique, d&#233;p&#244;t de plainte, et tout le tintouin.
Il semble bien connu des services de police pour de nombreux cas plus ou moins simlaires
J'apprends qu'il est interdit bancaire, mais qu'il arriverait &#224; commander des ch&#233;quiers sur le site web de la banque. (C'est &#231;a le web 2.0: pouvoir faire ce qui parait impossible de faire dans la "vraie" vie :rateau: )

Mais...

Mais...

Dans la vie, &#231;a aide d'avoir de bons copains. L'un d'eux a pris son combin&#233; et s'est d&#233;merd&#233; pour que mon bien me soit rendu. (sans violence ni menace  )

Une frayeur, mais aussi une grosse joie &#224; l'instant gr&#226;ce &#224; une solide amiti&#233;. :love:  




_PS: mon pote est &#233;galement un mac-user _


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

Tu me donnes le num&#233;ro de ton pote, &#231;a peut servir en cas d'embrouille... 

PS : tu as de la chance que &#231;a se termine bien


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

Moralité de l'histoire: si t'habites au Nigéria, t'as aucune chance d'acheter un mac.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Moralit&#233; de l'histoire: si t'habites au Nig&#233;ria, t'as aucune chance d'acheter  un mac.  *du materiel sur ebay, sauf &#224; un pigeon...*


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vous pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'acheter un pigeon sur internet, il risque de s'envoler :hein:
Et puis les e-mails c'est plus rapides :casse:


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Une demi-heure plus tard je reçois un message "Bonjour, je suis Mme Flouz de la banque KBK  , ne faites pas d'échange, c'est un escroc"  :afraid:
> 
> Les bras m'en tombent, moral dans les chaussetes, plus de mac pour le boulot, et pas de quoi en racheter un. :hein:
> 
> ...



Cool tu aurais pu engager ( et même tu pourrais  ) la responsabilité de la banque.....( voir ce qui est en rouge)


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2006)

T'inqui&#232;te pas, j'&#233;tais avec mon avocat hier soir


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;te pas, j'&#233;tais avec mon avocat hier soir



Cool faites sauter les millions :rateau:    

Enfin je suis content pour toi que cette histoire n'a pas une fin tragique  enfin tragique pour le pauvre MBP pris par un odieux et vicieux voleur :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

tu peux le decrire physiquement, ou il s&#233;vit cela pourrais aider


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2006)

J'ai même la photo de sa carte d'identité 

Mais c'est compliqué de balancer une identité comme ça sur le web (risque de poursuite judiciaire  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Mais c'est compliqu&#233; de balancer une identit&#233; comme &#231;a sur le web (risque de poursuite judiciaire  )


Allez, vas-y on s'en fout.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Allez, vas-y on s'en fout.


Tu riras moins quand tu verras les pustules du gars sur la photo...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu riras moins quand tu verras les pustules du gars sur la photo...


Pas de ma faute si certains Nountchak ont mal tourn&#233;.


----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai m&#234;me la photo de sa carte d'identit&#233;



Dans la foul&#233;e ,sa carte d'identit&#233; c'est une vraie fausse ?? Je pense que ce genre d'escroc n'est pas &#224; &#231;a pr&#232;s !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Dans la foulée ,sa carte d'identité c'est une vraie fausse ?? Je pense que ce genre d'escroc n'est pas à ça près !!!


Une vraie


----------



## Patamach (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Une vraie



C'est un modo du bar ??


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas de ma faute si certains Nountchak ont mal tourné.


"certains" ou "tous les" ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais, des fois, trop de smilie tue le smilie...


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai même la photo de sa carte d'identité
> 
> Mais c'est compliqué de balancer une identité comme ça sur le web (risque de poursuite judiciaire  )



grand, gros, petit, blond ?
tu peux en dire tout de même


----------



## loustic (14 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai même la photo de sa carte d'identité
> 
> Mais c'est compliqué de balancer une identité comme ça sur le web (risque de poursuite judiciaire  )


Mertalors !
Rassure-nous, il ne s'agit pas d'un modo ?

 :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Décembre 2006)

Y'a qu'un modo assez vicieux pour &#231;a....

je ne citerais pas Msieur Chatdansledos !


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Non, non ce n'est pas un modo 

Il n'yen a aucun &#224; Boissy Saint L&#233;ger ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Y'a qu'un modo assez vicieux pour &#231;a....
> 
> je ne citerais pas Msieur Chatdansledos !


Sale m&#244;me.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091755 a dit:
			
		

> Sale m&#244;me.


Tant qu'il &#233;crit pas en sms...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tant qu'il &#233;crit pas en sms...


keztudi ???


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Décembre 2006)

mwa &#233;krir an sms ? 
fo pa m prendr pour 1 2jeun


----------



## kertruc (19 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Non, non ce n'est pas un modo
> 
> Il n'yen a aucun à Boissy Saint Léger ?




Et voilà comment tous les habitants de Boissy Saint-Léger se retrouvèrent dans l'incapacité d'acheter des macs...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Décembre 2006)

A eux d'organiser la traque et le lynchage en place publique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Moralit&#233; de l'histoire: si t'habites au Nig&#233;ria, t'as aucune chance d'acheter un mac.



je connais les histoires sur le nigeria et ses escroqueries mais......
sur ebay on paie la plupart via paypal donc, l'acheteur qu'il habite au nigeria ou ailleur c'est pareil non ?  
ce n'est quand meme pas securis&#233; ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

Et ton MBP, tu ne l'as toujours pas vendu alors ?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Décembre 2006)

si tu es int&#233;ress&#233; => MP


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, une histoire glauque qui se finit bien, ca finissait par se faire rare. Merci a toi pour avoir partage cette experience


----------

